# "invalid argument"



## ikopok (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir. J'ai un problème avec mon Ipod Touch 2G. 
Je me connecte sur mon Wifi et quand je veux aller sur internet ou utiliser une application internet et bien soit j'ai "invalid argument" soit impossible de se connecter... Alors que j'ai 3 barres Wifi détecté sur le touch ! Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution nulle part, peut être  en avez vous une à me proposer. merci d'avance.

Je suis donc un cas unique ou extrêmement rare, mon ipod est "touh" par une maladie orpheline  

"Mais il insiste le bougre" ... j'me suis dit, que peut être, une p'tite illustration de mon propos ...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Octobre 2009)

j'ai le même problème, mais seulement quand je ne suis pas connecté a airport. 

c'est vraiment bizarre...

je viens de faire la mise a jour 3.1.2, je vais voir si ça fait la même chose.


----------



## ikopok (11 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse 217ae1, j'ai installé la 3.1.2, et j'en suis toujours au même point !


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Octobre 2009)

mais ça me fait seulement depuis safari. 






et seulement quand je ne suis pas connecté a airport.

Bonne chance !


----------



## sicca (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci avec un Ipod Touch 32Go nouvelle génération

Tout marchait bien jusqu'a ce matin, juste après avoir installer l'application Todo

Mon ipod trouve bien le wifi sur ma livebox orange, j'ai les barres à fond mais impossible d'aller sur le net, j'ai toujours invalid argument... Est ce que Apple aurait bloqué les ipod jailbreaké ???

J'ai donc restauré mon ipod à zero et même sans aucune appli même souci... Me demande si ma livebox aurait pas fait une mise à jour ? Des idées ?

UP 

Les gens qui ont eu ce souci ? Aucune piste ?


----------



## ikopok (15 Octobre 2009)

Juste pour apporter une info de plus, a sicca et tous les autres futur "invalid argument",  mon itouch n'est pas jailbreaké, et je n'ai pas installé Todo


----------



## sicca (15 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un à contacté Apple sur le sujet ? C la croix et la banières pour avoir un contact avec eux !

Ikopok, tu es chez orange ?


----------



## ikopok (16 Octobre 2009)

Oui je suis chez orange, et je n'ai pas encore fait de démarches autre que les consultations internet .

je vais ce week-end essayer de me connecter chez un ami, pour trouver qui, de la livebox ou de l'itouch, bug . En fait je n'ai plus aucune certitude sur le responsable du problème. @+


----------



## sicca (16 Octobre 2009)

oui je comptais le faire aussi sauf que tous mes amis sont chez orange ^^


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2009)

Sur les Livebox, il y a des paramètres demandant une reconnaissance de l'adresse MAC des objets voulant se connecter, peut-être est-ce ça. Essaye de désactiver cette demande en rentrant dans le panneau utilisateur.

Pour cela faire : 192.168.1.1 dans un navigateur web (safari, opera, firefox...) et rentrer le nom "admin" puis l'identifiant, "admin" si il n'a pas été changé, ce qu'il serait bien de faire a ce moment la pour que personne ne pirate la box.


----------



## sicca (20 Octobre 2009)

Ha ben aujourd'hui ça remarche sans que j'ai fait quoique ce soit ! Pas de mise à jour du coté de itunes en tout cas ou alors j'ai pas fait exprès...

Ma livebox c peu être mise à jour toute seule ? Je pige pas ! ^^


----------

